# Forum General General Discussion  What happened to mp3search.ru?

## Mordan

Hello  www.mp3search.ru is gone. And I still have 5 dollars on my account there   www.Allofmp3.com is  
Anyone knows what happened to www.mp3search.ru ? 
I can't find info on the net

----------


## MasterAdmin

It says "Our website will be available again in next several days. All customers will be notified by e-mail in short time."

----------


## mp510

Back by October 13.  ::

----------

